# What's an "R21"?



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I happened to be browsing around my local Best Buy the other day and happened upon the DirecTV display. I noticed that they had a goodly selection of R22-100's in stock so I picked one up and read the information printed on the box. There was a chart listing the various receivers along with their features.

The highlighted selection for this receiver said "R21"!! It also said that it had a 250Gb HDD and featured "100 hours of SD recording capacity".

What gives? Did they print these boxes long before the R22 was released, OR IS THIS INFO ACCURATE???

Has anyone purchased an R22-100 from Best Buy (or any retail store) and if so what is the recording capacity?

The reason I'm so nosy is that a friend of mine is considering getting DirecTV and I want that referral fee but not if I'm going to get yelled at!!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Was this on the actual product box or on BB's product tag? BB has be awful about having correct model and product specs on DirecTv stuff.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Agreed... We're probably talking about an R22 here.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Was this on the actual product box or on BB's product tag? BB has be awful about having correct model and product specs on DirecTv stuff.


Exactly just look at BB description of the R22 on their website.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

This was NOT Best Buy's information (which is usually wrong just like what their salespeople tell you about DirecTV-the one I encountered said it would be "mine" and the $99 was the PURCHASE PRICE) Buzz! Wrong!

The info I described was on the actual glossy printed box the R22 was in. The only indication that it WAS an R22 was a barcoded sticker on the box listing the RID, CAM, and serial number. It also said "R22-100". Since my last post, I visited a local Circuit City store, and they have the exact same units in stock WITH THE SAME INFO PRINTED ON THE BOX.

So, did anyone actually PURCHASE one of these units? If so, what is it and how many SD hours can you record? I wonder if it really does have a 250 Gb HDD...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

If you go with DIRECTV, there's a pretty good chance that you'll get an R16 and you probably don't want to go there. Paying the lease entry fee at the B&M is the best (only?) way to insure you don't get an R16.


----------



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

harsh said:


> If you go with DIRECTV, there's a pretty good chance that you'll get an R16 and you probably don't want to go there. Paying the lease entry fee at the B&M is the best (only?) way to insure you don't get an R16.


Thanks for the info. I moved my post since it didn't really apply to the R21 thread. But I did read and appreciate your reply.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> This was NOT Best Buy's information (which is usually wrong just like what their salespeople tell you about DirecTV-the one I encountered said it would be "mine" and the $99 was the PURCHASE PRICE) Buzz! Wrong!
> 
> The info I described was on the actual glossy printed box the R22 was in. The only indication that it WAS an R22 was a barcoded sticker on the box listing the RID, CAM, and serial number. It also said "R22-100". Since my last post, I visited a local Circuit City store, and they have the exact same units in stock WITH THE SAME INFO PRINTED ON THE BOX.
> 
> So, did anyone actually PURCHASE one of these units? If so, what is it and how many SD hours can you record? I wonder if it really does have a 250 Gb HDD...


The only one I know that has a 250GB HDD is my HR10-250.But it's still listed as being able to record 200 hours SD programming.:sure:

The R22's have a 320GBHDD.:sure:


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

On the product box for R22 there is/was a mention of R21. Never was released though. Maybe typo or mix up.


----------

